# suspension help please!!!



## 33bird978 (Jul 1, 2010)

Whats up everyone i have a 05 s.e.r. and want to lower front end to match back but not tyring to spend a fortune if anyone can recomend something would be a big help.


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

I would recommend springs from Racingline. They are the only ones I've seen to give an even gap.


----------

